# Anyone done the torsion bar lift on a truck?



## smokey30725 (Mar 1, 2016)

I've been looking online at the videos showing how to level out the front of a truck by turning the bolts connected to the torsion bars. Anyone have any experience with this? Just looking for a cheap way to level out my 2000 Silverado Z71. I know that I will have to have an alignment done afterwards, which is fine. It's needed one for a while anyway. Would love to hear from truck owners who have done this and whether or not they were pleased with the results.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 1, 2016)

I maxed out a 2004 4x4 Silverado.  Got about 1.5 inches "I think".
Also a 2006 2500 4x4 and got closer to 2 inches.

The 3/4 ton was same as far ride was concerned,  the half ton got stiffer in the front.

The only problem is hitting a hole.  The suspension travel down becomes limited...  So don't go fast over pot holes.

Jack up the truck and let the wheels sag to make it easier.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 2, 2016)

Would it be worth the $200 for the rough country leveling kit plus installation or will the torsion bar lift achieve the same thing for a little sacrifice in ride quality? I am on the road every day with occasional off-roading and don't want to damage my truck.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 2, 2016)

I turned mine on a 02 I had. I couldnt tell a bit of difference in ride. I recently lifted front of tacoma with spring lift thingys. It makes it ride rough off rd. Ok on the rd though. Put a bigger set of tires and it killed my gas mileage.  It didnt affect the Z back yonder though.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 2, 2016)

smokey30725 said:


> Would it be worth the $200 for the rough country leveling kit plus installation or will the torsion bar lift achieve the same thing for a little sacrifice in ride quality? I am on the road every day with occasional off-roading and don't want to damage my truck.



You talking about the "new" keys?  No difference I woudnt think.  
The new keys might give you a slightly higher lift.  But for the cost of free, I don't know if I would buy anything...

Just torque em up.  If you notice anything you don't like, loosen the bolts back.  Just keep count of the number of turns you do.  There are more trucks running around with maxed torsion bars than you can count.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 2, 2016)

Did you guys get an alignment afterwards?


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 2, 2016)

I wouldn't go completely maxed out.  I'd maybe turn it all the way up, then back off at least on revolution. Make sure the front end is lifted off the ground when you do it.  

I'd try that, and maybe you won't even need the alignment.  Just watch the tires for even wear.  

I bought a used 2500 HD with the bars turned to the max.  I backed off just one revolution, and it improved the ride noticeably.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 2, 2016)

I had both trucks lined afterward.  The guys both times said, that thing was out of whack!  It's only like 75 bucks.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 2, 2016)

^Yeah could be it's needed.  The truck I had bought used, I didn't do one, but possibly the previous owner did? The tires on it seemed to wear even, and it tracked true on the road.

The truck was a little stiff on the front end, and backing off one revolution really seemed to help.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 4, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> Put a bigger set of tires and it killed my gas mileage.


Did you have the speedo corrected afterward? When I put 33's on my truck...then had the speedo calibrated, I found the gas mileage hardly changed vs the factory size tires.



smokey30725 said:


> I've been looking online at the videos showing how to level out the front of a truck by turning the bolts connected to the torsion bars. Anyone have any experience with this? Just looking for a cheap way to level out my 2000 Silverado Z71. I know that I will have to have an alignment done afterwards, which is fine. It's needed one for a while anyway. Would love to hear from truck owners who have done this and whether or not they were pleased with the results.



You can raise the truck using the factory keys, but I would advise against it. Yes a whole lot of people have turned factory keys or a 'free' lift and gotten away with it. These same people probably didn't do much 'off-roading' afterward. It also adds unnecessary strain on the front suspension components. 

The Rough Country kit comes with 4 brand new shocks, re-clocked keys, and replacement blocks for the rear leafs. It's a whole lot better as a true leveling kit...which will also lift the rear so that it actually sits level. The Rough Country keys installed with the bolts in the factory position will add almost 1 inch of lift alone....then you can crank them way on up beyond that. You can only turn the factory keys up so far.

Since the kit includes 4 new shocks, it will ride WAY better than simply turning up the factory keys. Kinda hard to beat for $200. A alignment will run $70-$80. Be sure the alignment shop has a guru that knows how to set it up correctly.

Here's a before and after of my 2002 Z71. The 1st one is actually from the Autotrader ad when I found it.





Then I add some stuff...including a Rough Country leveling kit.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 4, 2016)

^Yeah, I think the $200 level kit is the way to go!  

Nice improvements on the truck by the way!

What's all the white stuff on the ground?  I've never seen that in my neck of the woods, lol!

Here is my last truck with the torsion bars turned up about half way. The previous owner had them jammed up as tight as he could get them, but I backed them down about half.  It didn't alter the ride very much, and it leveled the truck fairly well.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 5, 2016)

You want some real deal shocks, get bilstein 3100 series shocks.
They fix anything.


----------

